# A walk in the woods.



## David Brown (Feb 3, 2015)

Went in for a walk. Came out with a squirrel.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

As good a Bryson quote as any! Nice shot


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice ! Is that duct tape wrapped on a single band to form the pouch ?


----------



## David Brown (Feb 3, 2015)

It is a duct tape pouch. Single band 14 inches long and 1 1/4" wide and a Pocket Predator Ranger.


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

nice lol I'm so tired. I have school and work... kinda lol.

I was making some more board cuts but I want more HDPE... I can't find any;(


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

A dandy supper..good shooting!


----------



## David Brown (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank You Chuck.


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Good shooting!!!


----------



## David Brown (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank You Grappo


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Neat band setup and good shootin!


----------



## David Brown (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank You SlingshotBill


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A stroll with a goal!!! Nice going.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## David Brown (Feb 3, 2015)

Stroll with a goal. I like that. Thank You Charles!!


----------

